# seeking a professional spackler



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been there done that! Im the best drywall finisher I know Because im the only one I know who cares enough to do the job right. listen up people I'm looking for a drywall finisher to finish my apartment, I want it done right and perfect like if you were doing a wealthy mans mansion. I do not want to see any imperfections and you can not prime. i will prime it myself after I have been satisfied by your work. DO we have any takers??? Im tired of hearing " oh yeah i know a spackle guy" then having to redo all his work myself because he did a horrible job. also I want "no coat" used in all my corners. if you've never used NO COAT then i wont hire you. please guys i really want someone who knows what they are doing. im in fords nj.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Why the hell would you want no coat in every corner? Plus with an attitude like yours you probably won't get anything back but the same attitude.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^^^^^^
Totally agree.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

btw if you are looking for absolute perfection it will have to be done to a level 5 finish which will be pretty expensive in your neck o the woods and if you don't know what level 5 is then you should have hired a reputable contractor in the first place.


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I dont have an attitude i know it sounds like that when reading it. its just impossible to find someone who knows how to spackle good and the only way to find out is to hire someone and see how they do. Im tired of firing people, doesnt anyone out there know how to do a nice job anymore. I did my bathroom myself using no coat which in my opinion works great and looks great. my bathroom is 110 sq feet. i have 5 other rooms left totaling somewhere around 1000 sq feet or more. i'm probably answering my own question here bc im the guy who has to everything myself bc everytime i hire someone i get screwed over.


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

reputable contractors are far and beyond around here. everyones out for a quick buck. and everyone you talk to knows a reputable contractor but they all just turn out to be another handyman off the street.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Try Fords Drywall.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Do it yourself!!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

What kinds of problems are you finding with the past hackers? Just curious.


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh you guys are very very helpful LOL. I think i will just do it myself. 
WNYBASSMAN : I want original style tape used bc i've never had trouble with it. most of the guys i've met want to cheat and use that mesh stick on tape. Now i dont know about the rest of you but in my experience i've always seen the mesh lines come back later. other guys put too much mud on and then use a sander and it comes out lumpy. i have an old building some of the walls i replaced but the one that haven't been replaced are just not straight ive shimed the sheetrock the best i can. i dont care what it takes i want it done right and i want my walls and ceilings straight. I can do it myself but its going to take me way longer to get it done then if i paid someone who does this all the time and really knows what their doing.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*GO fly A kite*

Stay off this forum sir, we have enough problems in our own little worlds without listening to cheapskate knowit all dumb ass, beancounters. Just knock it off.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

What is a professional spackler anyway?:blink:


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

fenez said:


> Why the hell would you want no coat in every corner? Plus with an attitude like yours you probably won't get anything back but the same attitude.


If he is willing to pay for it, why is it a problem for you? 

I got into drywall finishing because a contractor I hired couldn't get a new wall, added to a room, smooth. So he wanted to texture it. I said, "There are seven other walls in this room that are not textured! I don't want one just textured and I don't want to repaint the whole room!"

I ended up finishing it myself. Turns out his mixing paddle was scraping the bucket and adding plastic shavings to the mix.

Again I recommend calling Ford's Drywall service. They are in your area.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> What is a professional spackler anyway?:blink:


Since Spackle is used to seal window panes, I would guess a pro would be "one who seals window panes for a living". 

This may be the cause of his dissapointments with previous 'Spacklers". I would guess spackle would be very hard to smooth out on drywall.

My suggestion would be to do it yourself, since you want the wrong products used, and demand perfection, I don't see anyother way to make yourself happy.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Kgphoto*

You are a pain inthe butt also. This forum is for dedicated professionals and you are not one. Out of work beancounters have their own forums. Nuf said i hope


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Yes , I,m Having a Toddy*

Its bad enough the industry and the country is going to hell, now i gotta listen to two ,count them 2 , wannabe knowit alls. We wouldn,t invite you two pricks to a shop party if you bought all the beer. If you were around us in person and kept yappin , somebody would just flat tell you to get gone and in a hurry. Some people take kindness for a weakness. Now git gone lil ankle bitters. Ha Ha:yes:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

even though you probably did a lousy job framing and hanging, I could make your walls smooth as mirrors. It's what I do every day. 
But I wouldn't work for you, B/C ur a PITA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

jbenijr said:


> I've been there done that! Im the best spackler I know Because im the only one I know who cares enough to do the job right. listen up people I'm looking for a professional spackler to finish my apartment, I want it done right and perfect like if you were doing a wealthy mans mansion. I do not want to see any imperfections and you can not prime. i will prime it myself after I have been satisfied by your work. DO we have any takers??? Im tired of hearing " oh yeah i know a spackle guy" then having to redo all his work myself because he did a horrible job. also I want "no coat" used in all my corners. if you've never used NO COAT then i wont hire you. please guys i really want someone who knows what they are doing. im in fords nj.


 
Your problem is that your seeking a professional spackler instead of a professional drywall finisher. Anyone that tells you that they are a spackler, automatically labels them as a hack. Finishers are always known as finishers, and we take pride being finishers, not spacklers. If you want a smooth level 5 job, fly me out there with my crew, and I gurantee you - you will not find a defect while priming, or you can pay me nothing. However it will be T&M


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

lets see what is a professional spackler???..its a painter helper with a bucket of painters putty,caulking gun,rag,and a 5 in 1 painter knife..lol....spackle is for touch-ups and nail holes...sheetrock mud goes on the walls to hide everything....and don't forget the tape where you need it..


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok the guy is saying what he wants is a taper to make walls and ceilings straight. Tapers don't make walls and ceilings straight they make them finished, framers and rockers make walls and ceilings straight.


----------



## grapita (Sep 27, 2009)

*"also I want "no coat" used in all my corners". *Then you need a painter not spackler* LOL,LOL.... :thumbsup: :whistling2:.*


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I did a sunroom for an attorney once (through a GC). The attorney walked in at the same moment I realized I missed a box because I pulled my tape from the wrong end of the rock. The lawyer went nuts yelling and screaming telling me not to move. He then called the GC out of a meeting across town to come see what I had done. I told Hal (GC) to fire me in front of they guy (to make him look good) as I knew his "perfect' job was going to be a PITA. Hal "fired me" and we talked about it later...

The attorney made the 2nd finisher come back 5 different times (after the job was approved each time) because apparently the guy "just didn't know what he was doing..."

I learned to walk away from some owners and adopted the motto, *"No business is better than bad business."*

My unsolicited $0.02.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Send a round trip ticket and pay me $85 per hr time and matirial and perdium and i will spackle up a storm


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

rhardman said:


> I did a sunroom for an attorney once (through a GC). The attorney walked in at the same moment I realized I missed a box because I pulled my tape from the wrong end of the rock. The lawyer went nuts yelling and screaming telling me not to move. He then called the GC out of a meeting across town to come see what I had done. I told Hal (GC) to fire me in front of they guy (to make him look good) as I knew his "perfect' job was going to be a PITA. Hal "fired me" and we talked about it later...
> 
> The attorney made the 2nd finisher come back 5 different times (after the job was approved each time) because apparently the guy "just didn't know what he was doing..."
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Been there had to do the same, figured if one is not happy from the get go no matter what you do it will never be good enough. Needless to say it is not a common practice of mine,( twice in the last 15 years) but you just have to know when to walk if you know things are not going to work out. I would then politely tell them what ever work has been done so far is on the job there will be no charge & to find someone that they feel more confident in. I move on and forget about it. Let others have the headaches.


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

*To the guys who care*

Thanks for the helpful suggestions, I didnt know about Fords Drywall they are not too far away from me I will give them a call. I just want a nice job period. thanks guys.


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

*Can always see these....*

Yes guys you can ALWAYS see these kinds of homeowners. They pretty much say the same thing everytime, They would do it themselves and make it "perfect" but they do not have the time.!!! And they would "settle" on paying a professional to do it but it better be good. Notice on all the posts in this thread, the guys who've been around for years, have licenses in their states,done a ton of work, Knew just by the way he worded the first post to stay away. Now thats pure experience. And I did too. Also no coat is thicker in the middle and skinny towards the side of the tape. That means when you stick it in the angles it would take away from the 90degree and make it tighter (so that sux) and also unless you really gob the mud on, when you go to pick the corners you will see that tape-on corner bead in the corners really dont square up like a regular corner. HAHA some people.:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

My turn? To kg, again, this forum is for drywall pros, you don't qualify. To the HO looking for a spackler, try Sherwin Williams. Spackle is sold in a container the size of a butter tub and is used between coats of paint. Glazers seal windows( sorry had to be said). A HO demanding No-coat, do it yourself then and quit yer bitchin' here. There are professionals here who take a dim view of knowitall a holes, telling us our business, as if you are the absolute center of the universe. I hope the ho gets exactly what he deserves and pays for.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My turn? To kg, again, this forum is for drywall pros, you don't qualify. To the HO looking for a spackler, try Sherwin Williams. Spackle is sold in a container the size of a butter tub and is used between coats of paint. Glazers seal windows( sorry had to be said). A HO demanding No-coat, do it yourself then and quit yer bitchin' here. There are professionals here who take a dim view of knowitall a holes, telling us our business, as if you are the absolute center of the universe. I hope the ho gets exactly what he deserves and pays for.


KG is a drywall professional.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> What is a professional spackler anyway?:blink:


 Ditto, for me also .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> KG is a drywall professional.


Guess it depends on what your definition of "is" is.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

So what is your definition? Single trade, or multi trade? Commercial or residential? Custom or tract?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh stop ya bitchin....I'll do it! ....On one condition, travel charge is non refundable. (ex New Zealand).


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Oh don't get me started....*



kgphoto said:


> So what is your definition? Single trade, or multi trade? Commercial or residential? Custom or tract?


A drywall pro is someone who has had his fingers bleed because the sandpaper wore holes through them. He has nailed rock in weather so cold he could barely finger the nails or screws. He's a guy who has done an office remodel downtown covered with mud and been washing a bucket out when kiss ass middle managers gave him a snobby look as they walked by in their clean suits. A drywall pro is a guy who puts in the extra hours with an aching back because his kid needs a trip to the dentist. A drywall pro has had to suffer the indignity of watching his baby daughter open up Christmas presents that were less than he wanted to give (her) because a home owner is refusing to pay his bill because it's the holiday season. A drywall pro has fallen down stairs on stilts. A drywall pro puts money into his rig instead of buying clothes that he needs desparately. A drywall pro gives the waitress an excellent tip because he knows she works her a$$ off. A drywall pro considers the politically correct to be too afraid of other's opinions. And a drywall pro is a man. He's a man in every sense of the word.

You know who's not a drywall pro? This would be a person who frequents a professional forum where it makes him feel important to call them "moron" or to say that they are "talking out their a$$" because they don't agree with him." 

Sound like anyone you know?

One more indication of a drywall pro....
At one time or another he's dug the ugliest rock snot out of his nose because he breathed filthy dust into his lungs all day long...:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Still laughing....*



[email protected] said:


> Guess it depends on what your definition of "is" is.


That was a good one!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jbenijr (Aug 2, 2009)

SO i used "spackler " instead of ""drywall finisher"" big deal, you all know what i meant. you guys all call yourselves professionals but you all insist on arguing with each still on my thread. you guys are rediculous a real professional would just skip over this thread and move on to help someone who they thought really needs it. I use very little sanding, i will probably do it myself and will will probably come out better then any of you could do anyway coming from what i've read on here. I dont know where you people get off tell me that im telling you how to do your jobs. all i said is what i want used, "no coat" and "original style paper" It just goes to show if you want something done right you better do it yourself.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

jbenijr said:


> SO i used "spackler " instead of ""drywall finisher"" big deal, you all know what i meant. you guys all call yourselves professionals but you all insist on arguing with each still on my thread. you guys are rediculous a real professional would just skip over this thread and move on to help someone who they thought really needs it. I use very little sanding, i will probably do it myself and will will probably come out better then any of you could do anyway coming from what i've read on here. I dont know where you people get off tell me that im telling you how to do your jobs. all i said is what i want used, "no coat" and "original style paper" It just goes to show if you want something done right you better do it yourself.


Interesting coming from someone that knows little or nothing about the trade, only what he may hear. It is the lack of knowledge by people like you that show stupidity by the words they insist that others perhaps may listen too. Really on what basis can you say that your work PROBABLY will come out better than any of us can do , I doubt that very much , Heard that so many times, it is just your ignorance and arrogance talking. As far as us skipping over this thread , Think again this is a forum for professionals and it is our right to scrutinize what is posted on this forum BUT IT IS NOT YOUR RIGHT as a non-professional to even post let along try to insist on your so called SPACKLING , what in the world is wrong with you ? Go to a do it yourself forum and dump your so call lack of wisdom and knowledge on others that don't know any better!!!! Enough nonsense.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

jbenijr said:


> SO i used "spackler " instead of ""drywall finisher"" big deal, you all know what i meant. you guys all call yourselves professionals but you all insist on arguing with each still on my thread. you guys are rediculous a real professional would just skip over this thread and move on to help someone who they thought really needs it. I use very little sanding, i will probably do it myself and will will probably come out better then any of you could do anyway coming from what i've read on here. I dont know where you people get off tell me that im telling you how to do your jobs. all i said is what i want used, "no coat" and "original style paper" It just goes to show if you want something done right you better do it yourself.


Lets bet on it. I'll come out there and do a room for free, and you do another. Then we prime them both, and if mine comes out better, you pay me $5000.00, and if your comes out better, I will making you $15,000.00


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

jbenijr said:


> SO i used "spackler " instead of ""drywall finisher"" big deal, you all know what i meant. you guys all call yourselves professionals but you all insist on arguing with each still on my thread. you guys are rediculous a real professional would just skip over this thread and move on to help someone who they thought really needs it. I use very little sanding, i will probably do it myself and will will probably come out better then any of you could do anyway coming from what i've read on here. I dont know where you people get off tell me that im telling you how to do your jobs. all i said is what i want used, "no coat" and "original style paper" It just goes to show if you want something done right you better do it yourself.


Terming a finisher a "spackler" is akin to referring to a CPA as a proofreader. A more succinct analogy would be unPC. But I bet you get the drift. It is the least you could to do is to get your terminology right before you post how you are so displeased with our profession:furious: 

Kg: what rhardman posted:gunsmiley:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

jbenijr said:


> SO i used "spackler " instead of ""drywall finisher"" big deal, you all know what i meant. you guys all call yourselves professionals but you all insist on arguing with each still on my thread. you guys are rediculous a real professional would just skip over this thread and move on to help someone who they thought really needs it. I use very little sanding, i will probably do it myself and will will probably come out better then any of you could do anyway coming from what i've read on here. I dont know where you people get off tell me that im telling you how to do your jobs. all i said is what i want used, "no coat" and "original style paper" It just goes to show if you want something done right you better do it yourself.


Terming a finisher a "spackler" is akin to referring to a CPA as a proofreader. A more succinct analogy would be unPC. But I bet you get the drift. It is the least you could to do is to get your terminology right before you post how you are so displeased with our profession:furious: 

Kg: what rhardman posted:gunsmiley:


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

rhardman said:


> A drywall pro is someone who has had his fingers bleed because the sandpaper wore holes through them. He has nailed rock in weather so cold he could barely finger the nails or screws. He's a guy who has done an office remodel downtown covered with mud and been washing a bucket out when kiss ass middle managers gave him a snobby look as they walked by in their clean suits. A drywall pro is a guy who puts in the extra hours with an aching back because his kid needs a trip to the dentist. A drywall pro has had to suffer the indignity of watching his baby daughter open up Christmas presents that were less than he wanted to give (her) because a home owner is refusing to pay his bill because it's the holiday season. A drywall pro has fallen down stairs on stilts. A drywall pro puts money into his rig instead of buying clothes that he needs desparately. A drywall pro gives the waitress an excellent tip because he knows she works her a$$ off. A drywall pro considers the politically correct to be too afraid of other's opinions. And a drywall pro is a man. He's a man in every sense of the word.
> 
> One more indication of a drywall pro....
> At one time or another he's dug the ugliest rock snot out of his nose because he breathed filthy dust into his lungs all day long...:whistling2:


By your limited definition, then I do not qualify. Although I expect many other professional drywall businesses don't as well.

Most of what you posted has to do with someone who doesn't know how to run a business well, not be a drywall "Pro".

I have put in late nights to meet deadlines and gotten stiffed by customers and blown a lot of drywall dust out of my nose. I have worked on drywall crews as well as on my own and the largest project was a suite of dentist offices. Otherwise, my work is residential. I have inspected drywall as part of my duties as a Commercial Building Inspector for the City of Los Angeles. I no longer do that work.

If I have to sand my fingers to bleeing or fall down stairs on stilts to be a "pro", I'll pass.

On the other topic:

I said it before, and I'll say it again. They were talking out of their a** as they didn't even know how to properly use the tool they were complaining about. I guess it is good they didn't need to know facts before forming an opinion. They don't have to like, I never said they did. Just wanted them to engage in a factual discussion.

Why you felt the need to come to their aid on a topic you weren't even involved in, is beyond me. Why you are still so riled up about is even harder to understand. Silverstilts and I have come to terms, so why can't you? If they are real men, in every sense of the word, they don't need you.

Darren,

Care to offer any real info to my question, instead of this school yard behavior?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

So whats going on again , are we trying to stir up the fire again ??? Lets not go down that road again. as far as rick defending anyone that is his business, and yes I am a real man I can hold my own when I think it is necessary otherwise I usually just blow off whatever is said for the reason of not pushing my ideas on anyone , what would I gain ? That is what a real man can do . It is only human nature to want to be right even if we are wrong, real men understand the reasoning in this plight and resist the urge to lash back.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

As far as rick's definitions of a pro it is pretty correct in all aspects, although I think he was talking in general on some of the situations some of us have faced. I myself have never fell down stairs on stilts either but we all got the picture of what he was trying to get across.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> As far as rick's definitions of a pro it is pretty correct in all aspects, although I think he was talking in general on some of the situations some of us have faced. I myself have never fell down stairs on stilts either but we all got the picture of what he was trying to get across.


I watched my father (and other family members) live every one of those definitions. Admittedly, they didn't make the most money they could have, but they always paid their workers well and I never saw them leave a job that wasn't perfect.

Lighten up KG. I'm just _messin_ with you. You were rude with your language so you deserve a prod. Try to grow some thicker skin.

Rick


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> As far as rick's definitions of a pro it is pretty correct in all aspects, although I think he was talking in general on some of the situations some of us have faced. I myself have never fell down stairs on stilts either but we all got the picture of what he was trying to get across.


My dad was out on a plank (while on stilts) that was a spanning a stairway with one end of the plank on a ladder. Ladder slipped through the treads of the stairs and the whole business went down. Does that count? :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Glazers seal windows( sorry had to be said).


Yes they do,,, but they use "SPACKLE" to do it with,,, check it out man,,, just a simple stoll down the big box aile will clear this up.

In the tone you brought,,, I could be wrong, but I'm not


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> Silverstilts and I have come to terms, so why can't you?


Glad you and Silverstilts are so cozy,,, 

that still don't make you a drywaller. He is,, maybe you feel that just cause you are on freindly terms with a pro rocker, that makes you one !!


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spackler: Term used in the early 70's for a lousy finisher.
Not a good thing to call a pro-finisher these days. Especially here. Now maybe everyones aggression is understood here. This has been one of the most amusing threads I have seen in awhile. I knew it was coming when the term spackler was used.

Right on guys give it to him.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe it's a regional thing but here it's DAP 33 glazing compound for windows. Done plenty enough of 'em to know it didn't say spackle on the tub. Sorry if it sounded lie tude. 

Kg, my definition of a drywall pro is one who derives the majority of his income from the business of drywall. One for whom drywall is not a sideline or a scope at which he feels proficient at but makes his living primarily at something else entirely. 

And as to "talking out my ass" re your butt taper gadget, one does not always need to go out and purchase an expensive "tool" to identify from afar that it is a POS PITA. I hope no one was swayed to buy it from our exchange. 

See the funny drywall story thread, I once rode a bench down a stairhole, and finished the day, knots and scrapes and all :lol: can laugh about it now.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe it's a regional thing but here it's DAP 33 glazing compound for windows. Done plenty enough of 'em to know it didn't say spackle on the tub. Sorry if it sounded lie tude.
> 
> Kg, my definition of a drywall pro is one who derives the majority of his income from the business of drywall. One for whom drywall is not a sideline or a scope at which he feels proficient at but makes his living primarily at something else entirely.
> 
> ...


Perhaps so,,,, However,,, spackle is NEVER stacked next to the pallets of dywall compound,,,,,,, and spackle is never used as a drywall coumpound. Dap 33 glazeing coumpound is good stuff,, but its really a "topping" coumpound,,, to RE_GLAZE a window, Spackle is used in the intial "heavy-fill" of construction of a new paned window. But it may be differant in differant parts of the country,,, as I am not a pro window guy,, KG might chime in here as he knows everything

One thing I try to instill into the people I have trained over the years,, "words mean things" It is important to learn the NAMES of products,,, rather than just saying "You know,,, the thing,,, that thing you used to do that over there,,, YA KNOW THE THING !!!!"


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Kg, my definition of a drywall pro is one who derives the majority of his income from the business of drywall. One for whom drywall is not a sideline or a scope at which he feels proficient at but makes his living primarily at something else entirely.


As a general remodeler, I am cross trained in many fields from foundation to roofing. I focus more heavily on Finish Carpentry, but typically will do all the trades in a bathroom remodel as an example. 

I have worked on drywall crews when starting in the trades and have developed quite a bit of skill at the taping art. As someone who does soup to nuts, I may be more careful in the work I do, because I am the next guy to follow with the next trade. So I look for ways to improve the work as well as speed it up.

So while I may not qualify as a drywall pro, by your standards, I think that perhaps they are too limiting.

My rude words were response to their rude words, and we have long past that. Perhaps you could too.

Capt.,

I agree, words do have specific meanings. They also have regional meanings, known as colloquialisms or slang. Kind of like General Purpose Drywall Compound or "mud."

I can see where a layperson might use the term to identify someone who "patches drywall" or the job or the product. I have seen it used on forums by those on the East Coast, more so than the West Coast.

Glazing compound is mostly what I see here in LA, with the DAP product being the most common. Now available in a latex based tube dispenser, due to the move away from solvent based products. The latex stuff is more crumbly to spread, but can be painted sooner.

Not a "window pro" , but have installed several windows in my career and several panes of glass too. :thumbsup:

*spack⋅le*http://ask.reference.com/pictures?q=spackle&o=102285

http://ask.reference.com/web?q=spackle&o=1022841. (initial capital letter







) Trademark. a brand of quick-drying, plasterlike material for patching plasterwork. 
–verb (used with object), verb (used without object) 2. to patch with Spackle.
_Spackle_ is a registered trademark of the Muralo Company, located in Bayonne, New Jersey. The original dry powder product (to be mixed with water by the user) was brought to market in 1927[1] then patented and trademarked in 1928. The word "spackle" has since become a genericized trademark applied in the United States to a variety of household hole-filling products. The first written appearance of the generic use of the word "spackle" was around 1940.[2] Some observers think that the product name was itself derived from the German word _spachtel_, meaning "putty knife" or "filler". Other possible derivations include _shpaklevat_ (Russian; to fill holes with putty or caulk), _szpachla_ (Polish; spatula or putty knife) and _spaklieven_ (Yiddish; to fill in small holes in plaster.)[3][4]


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> *spack⋅le*
> 
> 1. (initial capital letter
> 
> ...


Holy "point-up" Batman , you mean Webster didn't know anything about drywall either??? 

Dare I say it ???? perhaps I HAVE been wrong about Spackle... :blink:

To all the "spacklers" out there, I offer my sincere apoligies:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Since Spackle is used to seal window panes, I would guess a pro would be "one who seals window panes for a living".
> 
> This may be the cause of his dissapointments with previous 'Spacklers". I would guess spackle would be very hard to smooth out on drywall.
> 
> My suggestion would be to do it yourself, since you want the wrong products used, and demand perfection, I don't see anyother way to make yourself happy.


Have you guys read this thread ? Capt. is the come back king. The other post are really funny too.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hehehe enjoyed reading the banter on this thread, but does anyone know (or care) if Mr Perfect Plums got his apartment taped to HIS lofty standards?:blink:


----------



## carberry drywall (Apr 5, 2011)

if you are looking for a professional spackler go to your local home depot, or lowes and wait in the parking lot for a home owner to show up. LOL But if you want a professional drywall hanger and finisher you can contact us:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carberry drywall said:


> if you are looking for a professional spackler go to your local home depot, or lowes and wait in the parking lot for a home owner to show up. LOL But if you want a professional drywall hanger and finisher you can contact us:thumbup:


How much do you send home each week?
If I'm wrong,, my bad:blink:..


----------



## quis414 (Jul 16, 2011)

lol...these threads are funny


----------

